# Raw Feeding Toys?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Princess is a grown dog? If so twice a day meals should be fine. Tpoo puppies, up to 4-5 months old are prone to hypoglycemia if they don't eat often, but a healthy adult should have no such issue.
Have you considered freeze dried raw (just add water and mix) as an easy alternative to kibble?
Primal and northwest naturals are the two brands that my girls eat.


----------



## AnneMarie (Feb 19, 2016)

She is 10 1/2 months old. I haven't looked up freeze dried yet. Are there a lot of additives or is it all meat? What type of bone do you give your dogs?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

At over 10 months she should be fine on two meals a day. My two toys are fed first thing and around 6pm. They get cooked mince (ground) meat that is 80% muscle, 10% ground bone and 10% organ meat - a combination of chicken, lamb and beef plus a few mixed vegetables, half a raw chicken wing, a scrambled egg, raw chunks of meat, salmon, or canned sardines. The oily fish may be particularly helpful if she has dry skin. Chicken necks are good for the raw bones too, or small pork or lamb riblets with most of the fat removed. If you are not feeding a premade raw it is important to ensure the right balance of calcium (eggshells are an easy source) - I have found this site DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend very helpful.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

AnneMarie said:


> She is 10 1/2 months old. I haven't looked up freeze dried yet. Are there a lot of additives or is it all meat? What type of bone do you give your dogs?



She should be fine on two meals a day by that age.
The freeze dried is a complete Neal, ground bone included. I think t is 80-90 percent meat and bone, and the rest veggies. I don't give extra bone, 
I just brush her teeth.


----------



## AnneMarie (Feb 19, 2016)

I think I'll try the freeze dried, seems easy enough, hopefully she will eat it lol. Is there a certain store or online store that has it for a decent price? Walmart seemed a bit over priced.. How long does a bag last for each dog?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

AnneMarie said:


> I think I'll try the freeze dried, seems easy enough, hopefully she will eat it lol. Is there a certain store or online store that has it for a decent price? Walmart seemed a bit over priced.. How long does a bag last for each dog?



Chewy.com naturalpet warehouse, even Amazon 
I guess that one bag would be good for 3-4 weeks for a 5 pounder. Not sure exactly because my girls eat a few other things besides that.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

AnneMarie said:


> My actual questions are at the bottom if you don't want to read the whole post lol. I have been doing a lot of research on raw feeding small breeds and I have never been so nervous or confused about feeding raw! My last dog was a 30lb Heeler mix and I fed her raw after noticing she had bad allergies to every kibble I tried. I had a lot of freezer space and time on my hands to plan her meals for the whole month and I fed her twice a day (breakfast and dinner).
> 
> Princess is showing a lot of sensitivities to kibble as well. Her eyes are so watery and her tears are staining much worse. Her skin is so dry, I try to 'lotion' her up with olive oil. Her ears are terrible, needing to be cleaned every day. At first I thought it was the climate making her skin so bad, since I never noticed any of this before we moved. Then I started trying different kibbles thinking she was having issues with those. Now I'm to the point, after trying what feels like every food, I want to do a raw diet for her. She currently has kibble being free fed, but she really only eats late afternoon and night.
> 
> ...


I can't answer all of the questions, except that I do know that a puppy absolutely needs to be fed at least 3 to 4 times a day, but for a healthy adult, twice a day is just fine.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have never feed raw or freeze dried to any of the 7 toy poodles, so I cannot speak for raw feeding. Know nothing about it


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Because of the high quality of protein and lack (or limited amount of carbohydrates if it's not quite a prey model) in a well balanced prey model type raw food diet, there aren't the insulin spikes and the low blood sugar that can happen more easily on a commercial diet. I feed my toys once a day now and occasionally though, an egg in the morning or half an egg and a half tsp or so of yogurt for a little snack. But lots of days, just once a day. It is often recommended with a raw diet to feed just once a day. It's more close to a natural way to eat. I feed mine in late afternoon. So they don't exercise when they've already eaten that day. With raw, once a day allows the digestive system (enzymes etc) to gear up or prepare for the meal better. Many people fast their dogs one day a week. I don't. My 3 dogs are 4 (could be 5 lbs,) 7 lbs and 10 lbs. So if your dog is an adult, once a day if you feed a good, balanced, well put together raw diet with plenty of variety should be fine. Puppies...that's another story.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Two meals a day at that age should be fine. I buy prepared frozen. It really does not take up that much room in the freezer since Swizzle eats 2 pounds a week plus bones. For bone I exclusively feed chicken necks as they are the perfect size for a toy. Swizzle gets tear stains still but he never has had an ear infection and he has thrived on a raw diet. Why do you think Princess has dry skin?


----------



## AnneMarie (Feb 19, 2016)

Okay great, thank you everyone. On her tummy and ears where her hair is the shortest, you can see how dry her skin is. I've parted her hair to see if it's her whole body and it's not necessarily flaky skin, but it's very dry. I'll try to get a picture, not sure how else to describe it.


----------

